# modem usb output, router ethernet input



## whwahine (Apr 19, 2003)

I am trying to put together a home network for 2 XP computers. The problem is that our DSL modem (phone company issued) has a USB output and all the affordable network routers I have seen have ethernet inputs. Is this a common problem? Am I missing something? I see three solutions. 1. New DSL modem with ethernet output. 2. New network box with usb input (seems too pricey.) 3. Some sort of adapter cable that will change the usb output to an ethernet input. Is this even technically possible? Any comments? Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Forget about changing the USB to Ethernet, that's not going to happen. The box to do that is called a PC. 

Personally, I'd replace the DSL modem, since that gives you a wide choice of routers, and it probably cheaper than the only USB router I've seen, which sold for about $170 or so.


----------



## joel_clueless (Jan 8, 2008)

but I dont want to spend any money, so how can i switch from a usb cable to my computer to an ethernet cable to my computer, as i have just bought a new netgear gear router for my laptop and ps3. but this router has no usb cable in the back, i can only get an internet connection with the usb cable and when i try taking out the usb cable, unpluggin the power on the modem, then plugging the ethernet cable in and then plugging power back on i seem to have no connection, What do i do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can't plug the USB cable into the router, end of discussion.


----------



## joel_clueless (Jan 8, 2008)

noooooo, how can u change from usb to ethernet, im not botherd about the router, just how can you change the modem from usb to ethernet.
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can't, I guess I'm not getting through! 

Well, you can buy a new modem with Ethernet capability, that's the only way I know of converting them.


----------

